
Show HN: DuoBook – Switch between reading and listening to the same story - wdages
https://duobook.com
======
wdages
Hey everyone, we just released DuoBook today, an app that provides alignment
between the eBook and audiobook versions of a story. We built this in 12 weeks
with a team of three, and are launching with a very small catalog (more
content is on the way soon). Alex (lead iOS developer) and I (product lead)
are here, and would love to answer any questions you have, or just hear your
thoughts on DuoBook!

------
mcfrankline
Free? For Free? I'd totally pay to use an app like this.

I've been using Kobo for several years and this is the only major feature
they've lacked IMO. Thank you, Thank you

~~~
wdages
Well that's an awesome comment for us to read! Thanks for the feedback. We're
offering our five launch titles for free right now to our earliest users, but
we do plan on selling content in the near future :)

